# Freshwater Aquariums > Freshwater Aquarium Livestock > Various Other Cichlids >  What are Chiclids

## Nemo

Cichlids are one of the most intelligent and interesting groups of fish in the World. Their individual personalities and ability to recognize their owners make them truely great pets and loved by anyone who's had the pleasure of keeping them. but be carefull some species of chiclids are very aggressive but on the other hand, most chiclids are mostly peacefull but may become aggressive every other time. one of the most common fish from the chiclid group which fits into peacefull and aggresive are the angelfish. :fishy:

----------

